# Aftermarket wheels for 350Z



## superfishyall (Oct 30, 2021)

Hi - Are there suppliers of aftermarket wheels? I need wheels like those shown in this picture for a Tamiya 350Z kit I am making. Apologies in advance if this is a dumb question. This is the first model I've done in 35 years. Thanks.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Several vendors are out there. And some mom and pop vendors on eBay. Just google the scale size you need for either diecast or models...

sometime they even are a specific car - so add that to your search



350z scale wheel sets - Google Search


----------



## superfishyall (Oct 30, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Several vendors are out there. And some mom and pop vendors on eBay. Just google the scale size you need for either diecast or models...
> 
> sometime they even are a specific car - so add that to your search
> 
> ...


Thanks. I found these on Ebay and ordered them. They look pretty close. Hopefully the tires that came with the kit will fit. I don't know if the kit is designed with 17" or 18" wheels.









Aoshima 1/24 Work Emotion Cr Kiwami 18Inch | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Aoshima 1/24 Work Emotion Cr Kiwami 18Inch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------

